# Acer Aspire M5400 Grafikkarte Kaputt, welche soll ich mir holen



## Best91 (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Acer Aspire M5400 leider ist jetzt die Grafikkarte kaputt.(GTX 460 1GB DDR5)
Nun habe ích überlegt mir eine neue vieleicht noch einwenig besser Grafikkarte zu kaufen.
Ich kenne mich nicht so gut mit Grafikkarten aus vieleicht könnt ihr mir eine empfehlen?
Würde eine GTX 750 passen ?


----------



## rackcity (29. Mai 2015)

komplettes system?

welche ausführung ist das?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

Generell sollte die Karte da passen auch was den Strombedarf angeht, trotzdem wären Daten zum PC sowie das NT angeraten


----------



## Best91 (29. Mai 2015)

AMD® Phenom™ II X6 1055T Prozessor mit 6x 2,8 GHz
1000 GB Festplatte / 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher

NT hat 350Watt

danke fürs Antworten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

> NT hat 350Watt


Hast du zufällig auch den Hersteller und Modellbezeichnung parat?


----------



## Best91 (1. Juni 2015)

Sorry das ich erst jetzt Antworte.

Das ist ein fsp450-60ep NT verbaut

Ich habe ein screenshot vom Fehler hochgeladen. 

Imgur


----------



## Orka45 (1. Juni 2015)

Auf was schließt eigentlich dieser Bluescreen mit dem "0x00000116" "nvlddmkm.sys"?
Den habe ich in den letzten 2 Wochen im Forum oft in kombination mit einer GTX 400 oder 500 gesehen, einschließlich bei mir.


----------



## Best91 (1. Juni 2015)

Ist jetzt meine Grafikkarte kaputt ?
Wenn ja könntest du mir eine andere empfehlen ? so um den dreh von 100€ ?


----------

